# The Saunders "Falcon 2 and Falcon 300"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I first saw the Saunders Falcon 2 back in the early-mid 70's. Soon as I saw it I knew it was something special.

It turned out to be one of my all time favorites (Top 5 in fact ). The design was so comfortable.

The original from Charles Saunders had rawhide prong protectors-shock absorbers which on the production model were plastic. They really were tube protectors.

The plastic plug went up into the tube at the prong making tube flexing less of an issue and helping them last longer. The Falcon 300 ( pictured next to the Falcon 2 ) is a lot rarer.

The only difference being the prongs are lower to the frame on the 300. You could also get a totally tricked out tournament 300. It had all kinds of counterbalances and sights etc.

These were awesome slingshots and still are today even with the newer design changes. Saunders was always coming up with new stuff! Great company.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a modern Barnett that was hooked up like that. When I had it I did not know about changing bands and tubes. Pretty danged sure it is in my shop somewhere. Shot a Lott of paintball with that.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Start looking for it Paul! You might find other treasures!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great imfo Gary! That's a good old shooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Falcon nice !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Start looking for it Paul! You might find other treasures!


Dude! I have won the Nasty Shop Award for the last 5 years. I would do better finding Hoffa or Cooper.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

flipgun said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Start looking for it Paul! You might find other treasures!
> ...


HAH-Love it!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ordered one off ebay yesterday. should be here friday.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is a good bit of info... and some funnt stuff. Haha... I think my Uncle Bobby had one of the F2's. But he passed many years back and was living in an apartment. I woukd have no idea where to look. I would remove a small toe or pinky to have it my possession and see what mods he did. 
He was the crazy cool uncle... always taking us swimming, fishing, or just exploring.

Ahhh, the memories


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is a good bit of info... and some funnt stuff. Haha... I think my Uncle Bobby had one of the F2's. But he passed many years back and was living in an apartment. I would have no idea where to look. I would remove a small toe or pinky to have it my possession and see what mods he did. 
He was the crazy cool uncle... always taking us swimming, fishing, or just exploring.

Ahhh, the memories


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a Falcon 2 in the late 70's, probably 78, 79 - thereabouts.

Loved that slingshot! My friend Steve had one too, we traded up from our Wristrockets. Other friends kept their Wristrockets.

We got the Falcon's from Cabelas and fitted them with the heavy duty bands.

Molded our own lead shot with the ammo mold also sold by Cabelas.

We would walk the streets, looking down at the curbside and pick up the wheel balancing weights that were always there.

Melt the weights down - remove the little metal clip that affixed them to the wheel - and pour our ammo.

Those slingshots shooting lead packed a punch.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Really cool old frame. I especially love the looped forks. I think Barnett makes something similar in design now, but I have no idea how it shoots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, fork hits were impossible.

We shot the occasional golfball with these slingshots.

And not having to pass your arm through the wrist brace - as in a Wristrocket, rather simply grasping the grip was a milestone.

And the broad and wide net wrist pad was so much more comfortable than the aluminum tube covered in foam rubber that the Wristrocket's had.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The closest modern version of that slingshot design from Saunders appears to be the "Double-Eagle" now:

https://sausa.com/product/double-eagleii-wrist-rocket/

Saunders make top notch quality products, you'll never go wrong here.

If ever, Barnett sells the "Cobra" based on the former Saunders design:

https://www.barnettcrossbows.com/cobra


----------



## Tox (Feb 10, 2020)

Super noob here. I got this Falcon a while back along with a couple of Marksman Y-8s from an old man that died. I've never got into slingshots and thought I would give it a go. I was wondering which model this is and if anyone knows what tubing I can use as a replacement for this one? I plan on using it for targets in the backyard.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Tox, You got a rare Saunders Tournament 300. I haven't seen many out there with the counterbalances on. The counterbalances are the tubes extending outward from the bottom of the handle. They were used for leveling the weight out and to help making a more steady shot. Personally,I was never a counterbalance guy but some slingshooters like them and a lot of Archery guys swear by them. As far as replacement tubes. I would try to find the red tapered Trumark tubes. They were pretty good. Trumark is out of the business but sometimes you can still find there tube sets on e-bay. You can also load a set of flats on there. Nice find Bud!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

BTW Tox,you might want to go to the introduction page on the front of the site and register and say hello.


----------



## Tox (Feb 10, 2020)

Flatband,

Thanks for the info. It makes sense about the counterbalances because the old man was a tournament archer. I have his bow as well.


----------

